# Risikoanalyse einer el.Steuerung erstellen



## Outrider (15 Juni 2011)

Ich bin Elektrokonstrukteur und SPS-Programmierer und soll jetzt für eine größere Firma eine Risikoanalyse meiner Maschine machen.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie man das macht.
Wie bewertet man ein Risiko ( in Zahlen? ). Und wenn man Schutzmaßnahmen ergriffen hat wie wirken Sie sich auf das Risiko aus ?
Es wird in letzter Zeit häufig von den neuen Maschinenrichtlinien gesprochen, ich denk mal dass das auch ein Problem in den alten Richtlinien war.
Ich habe bezüglich der Richtlinien immer Algemeine Dinge gefunden.
Wo finde ich speziell für meine Maschinen Antworten.
Wenn ich Waschautomaten baue, dann will ich die Vorschriften für Waschautomaten lesen und nicht etwas Allgemeines o.ä.

Kennt jemand einen Link wo Schritt für Schritt sowas anhand eines praktischen Beispiels erklärt wird.
Gruß und Dank


----------



## Tommi (15 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

darüber ist hier im Forum das Meiste geschrieben.
Such mal nach Beiträgen des Forumsmitgliedes "Safety".
Da wird Dir geholfen.
Wenn noch Fragen übrig bleiben, einfach nochmal melden.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (15 Juni 2011)

Hallo, 
lade Dir mal den HLF der BGN runter.
http://anlagensicherheit.portal.bgn.de/8966/22143?highlight_search_words=handlungsleitfaden

Und es gibt den CE Coach 
https://www.cecoach.de/lernanwendun...1464d8e7269ded07fbdd9d8dc0c&menu=53&topmenu=0


----------



## Tigerente1974 (15 Juni 2011)

Völlig ohne Vorkenntnisse wird das ein steiniger Weg...
Es gibt zwar Beispiele und eine Flut von Literatur die einem das Thema näherbringen aber letztlich würde ich Dir empfehlen, über professionelle Hilfestellung nachzudenken.
Tip: Bei der BG gibt es gute Seminare für Einsteiger. Vielleicht hast Du Glück und kannst noch rechtzeitig aufspringen. Diese Seminare sind kostenlos und es gibt lecker Essen


----------

